# 1983 ruger M77, good buy?



## suburbanman

I found this Ruger M77 in a pawn shop.  The serial number dates it to 1983, so it has the tang safety, adjustable trigger, and nice walnut stock-- actually, it _was_ a nice walnut stock.  This gun has seen a lot of wear and little care.  At least, that the looks of it.  My question to you gunsmiths and Ruger fans is, is this a solid enough gun to be restored, even if it looks like its been rode hard and put away wet?  What's a fair price?
Thanks


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

In 1985, I paid $300.00 for my 1979 model M77 7mm Rem Mag. with a Redfield 3-9 scope.  It was at the time in mint condition.  Since and with many hunting years under its hide it is well worn.  Its wood stock is scarred it carries wear on its metalwork.  I have recently installed a Hogue over molded stock in Realtree Hardwoods.  It is one fine shooting rifle.  I have shot groups of 0.41" at 100 yds.  I would not part with this old friend for any price.  See what the seller will take.  You may find a new piece you become quite attached to.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Sounds like a gun I would pass on unless it was really cheap.  I probably wouldn't pay more than about $250 based upon your description of it.


----------



## AR-Trvlr

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Sounds like a gun I would pass on unless it was really cheap.  I probably wouldn't pay more than about $250 based upon your description of it.



Ditto - in good shape it might be worth $350.  As you describe it $250 would be tops, and that assumes the mechanicals are in good shape.  If you can get it for $250, it might make a decent 'bearer' gun, or a project if you enjoy doing the work yourself.


----------



## Jake Allen

This is one of those old beat up walnut stocks refinished.
Sanded to 600 and about 25 coats of tru-oil.
Really good shooting gun, I have this one, (7mm mag),
and a 30-06, both mid '80's tang safety versions.

IMO, $250.00-275.00 would be a decent buy. (Including 
scope rings).


----------



## suburbanman

*Thanks*

Thanks for advice.  I talked to a gunsmith today that can refinish barrels and actions, and refinishing the stock could be a separate project.


----------



## florida boy

check the rifling . I have 2 m77's in the closet with burnt out rifling .


----------



## Outdoors

where is the pawn shop?

I'm always looking for tang safety rugers. - Nice guns


----------



## suburbanman

*hawthorne*

It's a little place on Hawthorne Ave near the new CVS


----------



## 2789britt

get it my dad left me a 1977 ruger m77 chambered in 270 winchester and it works better in my opinion than a new rifle they  will treat you good if you take care of them and a plus you can pass it on down the familey.


----------



## suburbanman

Hold on to that rifle!


----------



## HGM

OK, just kind of reading through.. What is the significance or more desirable trait of the "tang safety"?


----------



## suburbanman

*not an expert, but....*

_I think this is right:_  what Ruger makes now is the M77 Mark 2; this has the 3 position safety and non-adjustable trigger.  The ones made before this with the tang safety have triggers that you can adjust with an allen wrench in a spot in front of the trigger.  All rugers are known for their ruggedness and reliability, and the older ones are often sought after for their good triggers.  For me, its about nostalgia and the possibility buying some sad-looking rifle and returning it to something beautiful.


----------



## badboygolfer777

anyone wanting to trade one of those 7mm for a custom built .308 w/laminated thumbhole stock, Bold Trigger system set @2.5lbs, Sherlin Supermatch barrel floated, leupold 3x9x44 scope, gun has been glassbeaded. check pics out on other guns for sale page listed under "custombuilt .308" 1000.00 gun but I want a 7mm this years. send pics and lets talk....marcshelia@yahoo.com

thanks marc  678-544-9259


----------



## boneboy96

I believe that the tang safety is easier to work with your thumb then a cross bolt in the trigger guard...at least it seems to be for me.  But then, I'm shooting shotguns more than anything so it feels natural for me to have a tang safety.


----------



## badboygolfer777

hey guys sorry for posting my rifle on more than one forum. I will not do that again. I was just wanting a 7mm bad and thought if I put my rifle on more than one page better chance that someone would see it and trade with me or just buy it. It is a fine rifle I just want a 7mm. again sorry and I will do better.
have a blessed day to all!!!


----------



## GeoW

badboygolfer777 said:


> anyone wanting to trade one of those 7mm for a custom built .308 w/laminated thumbhole stock, Bold Trigger system set @2.5lbs, Sherlin Supermatch barrel floated, leupold 3x9x44 scope, gun has been glassbeaded. check pics out on other guns for sale page listed under "custombuilt .308" 1000.00 gun but I want a 7mm this years. send pics and lets talk....marcshelia@yahoo.com
> 
> thanks marc  678-544-9259



Tell us more about the Sherlin Supermatch barrel. That a good one?

g


----------



## contender*

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Sounds like a gun I would pass on unless it was really cheap.  I probably wouldn't pay more than about $250 based upon your description of it.





AR-Trvlr said:


> Ditto - in good shape it might be worth $350.  As you describe it $250 would be tops, and that assumes the mechanicals are in good shape.  If you can get it for $250, it might make a decent 'bearer' gun, or a project if you enjoy doing the work yourself.



It would depend on what caliber the rifle is. If by chance it be a rare one it could be worth way more even refinished.
Great rifles no matter what caliber.


----------



## outdoorsman52

how cxan you tell the year of them


----------



## Mossy Creek Lee

Serial number search here:

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/PS-SerialNumberHistory-RI.html


----------



## germag

The old pre-MKII Ruger M77s were sort of hit-and-miss on the barrels....Ruger did not make their own barrels at that time and they bought barrels from a number of different sources. QC wasn't always as good as it could have been. There were some that had excellent barrels and some that had terrible ones. Those triggers were good, but the MKII triggers can be easily worked by a competent smith, or replaced with a Timney (or any one of about a dozen different aftermarket brands). Ruger started making their own barrels when they started building the MKII...the quality and consistency improved dramatically.

If you get a good pre-MKII, you've got a good rifle....if you get a bad one, you'll end up rebarrelling it to make it shoot.

They also had noisy floorplates, and I had a couple of them that the floorplate wouldn't stay latched. I believe there was also a recall on the trigger at one point.


----------



## germag

contender* said:


> It would depend on what caliber the rifle is. If by chance it be a rare one it could be worth way more even refinished.
> Great rifles no matter what caliber.



Yeah, if you find a 77R in .284 Win or in .350 Rem it's worth about twice as much....or if you find a 77RS (with open sights) in .284 Win, .350 Rem, .35 Whelen, or .358 Win, same deal.... but that's about it for M77s....I don't know of any super-valuable ones.

Typically they are $250-350 guns.


----------



## Bruz

Rugers are my favorite bolt guns. Tang's,MKIIs and Hawkeyes.

The new LC6 Triggers in the MKII's and Hawkeyes are the best factory triggers I've ever used.....The one on my 257 Roberts is better than the $200 Jewel HVR.

Also, I don't own a Ruger that won't shoot sub-MOA with my handloads.

Bruz


----------



## germag

Bruz said:


> Rugers are my favorite bolt guns. Tang's,MKIIs and Hawkeyes.
> 
> The new LC6 Triggers in the MKII's and Hawkeyes are the best factory triggers I've ever used.....The one on my 257 Roberts is better than the $200 Jewel HVR.
> 
> Also, I don't own a Ruger that won't shoot sub-MOA with my handloads.
> 
> Bruz



I haven't tried the new LC6 triggers. Are they adjustable at all? 

My favorites of the Ruger M77s are the MKIIs. I hate the stock triggers, but that's real easy to fix....you fix that and you've got one heck of a nice hunting rifle. I like to drop them into a nice laminated stock, like a Boyd's...glass and pillar bed them and they make a great little rifle. I love the scope mounting system....it's as solid as a rock.


----------



## Bruz

germag said:


> I haven't tried the new LC6 triggers. Are they adjustable at all?
> 
> My favorites of the Ruger M77s are the MKIIs. I hate the stock triggers, but that's real easy to fix....you fix that and you've got one heck of a nice hunting rifle. I like to drop them into a nice laminated stock, like a Boyd's...glass and pillar bed them and they make a great little rifle. I love the scope mounting system....it's as solid as a rock.



Germag,

You can adjust them but so far I haven't had reason to. The 2 LC6's I have break at just over 3lbs with no creep.

They are as good or better than the Timney's in my other Rugers and the Jewel's in my Remingtons in my opinion.

If you are looking at MKII's the LC6 will have a hollow back where the standard trigger is solid. They are hit and miss with MKII's right now. I ordered in 2 identical rifles last year and one came with the LC6 and one with the standard.

Robert


----------



## germag

Bruz said:


> Germag,
> 
> You can adjust them but so far I haven't had reason to. The 2 LC6's I have break at just over 3lbs with no creep.
> 
> They are as good or better than the Timney's in my other Rugers and the Jewel's in my Remingtons in my opinion.
> 
> If you are looking at MKII's the LC6 will have a hollow back where the standard trigger is solid. They are hit and miss with MKII's right now. I ordered in 2 identical rifles last year and one came with the LC6 and one with the standard.
> 
> Robert



I may have to give them a try....I'm thinking about setting up a .308. Do they have a heavy-barrelled Hawkeye?


----------



## rayjay

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> Sounds like a gun I would pass on unless it was really cheap.  I probably wouldn't pay more than about $250 based upon your description of it.



If that pawnshop is like the ones in Buford they probably want $450 and think you are insulting their intellegence if you try to haggle.


----------



## SlappyDave

germag said:


> They also had noisy floorplates, and I had a couple of them that the floorplate wouldn't stay latched.



I am looking at the same rifle that has the floor plate issue.  How hard is that to repair?


----------



## jack butler

i looked up my m-77 in 280 cal i have had it since 1994 it was made in 1988 i love it low recoil have shot all my deer with it since then it looks like a gun thats been hunted with for 20 years but it is going to be only gun for 20 more


----------

